# EnergyLabs



## Energylabs (Nov 22, 2013)

Hello UGBodybuilding.com we are Energy Labs. I provided no email, no list, and no discussion. I wanted to let you all know about us. My products are quality and they get no better unless of course you are prescribed steroids. Where that changes is everything is regulated with a degree. It is my pleasure to be here.


----------



## goodfella (Nov 22, 2013)

Well, welcome to the underground!


----------



## Yaya (Nov 22, 2013)

Welcome..sundays gonna be a cold one so stay warm


----------



## transcend2007 (Nov 22, 2013)

Welcome to the UGB brotherhood.  Is English your first language?

"Where that changes is everything is regulated with a degree."

I have no idea what that means?


----------



## Seeker (Nov 22, 2013)

Welcome to the underground labs.  Are you selling energy drinks?


----------



## Jada (Nov 22, 2013)

Welcome to UG


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Nov 22, 2013)

What is the caffeine content of your test enanthate?


----------



## Azog (Nov 22, 2013)

Will your products make me uncomfortably energetic?


----------



## SuperBane (Nov 22, 2013)

Does this happen to be peanut butter or lettuce based energy is my only question?


----------



## Yaya (Nov 22, 2013)

Arent you the lab that makes test800?


----------



## Energylabs (Nov 22, 2013)

transcend2007 said:


> Welcome to the UGB brotherhood.  Is English your first language?
> 
> "Where that changes is everything is regulated with a degree."
> 
> I have no idea what that means?




When steroids are produced in a licensed laboratory everything is regulated by people with degrees. What I meant by it is that it is logged and ran through a system. Our system is similar but not ran through a government controlled regulation. Our products stand up to par with those but they are not regulated the same. Therefore I cannot say they are of the same quality in defense due to I might catch some criticism over it.


----------



## Energylabs (Nov 22, 2013)

Yaya said:


> Arent you the lab that makes test800?





No we do not make test800. If its a product that users desire we can arrange for it to be produced.


----------



## graniteman (Nov 22, 2013)

Energylabs said:


> No we do not make test800. If its a product that users desire we can arrange for it to be produced.



Is there any pip with that?


----------



## Yaya (Nov 22, 2013)

Energylabs said:


> No we do not make test800. If its a product that users desire we can arrange for it to be produced.



Thanks for the response  
By chance do you have nandro-tillerbolan ? Or just npp?


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 22, 2013)

Test 800!! That would kill


----------



## Energylabs (Nov 22, 2013)

graniteman said:


> Is there any pip with that?



It can be done with very little pain if any at all.


----------



## Energylabs (Nov 22, 2013)

Yaya said:


> Thanks for the response
> By chance do you have nandro-tillerbolan ? Or just npp?



We carry npp. The other steroid you mentioned I have never heard of. Leaving me to believe you made a mistake with your typing. Feel free to ask as many questions as you want.


----------



## Yaya (Nov 22, 2013)

Energylabs said:


> We carry npp. The other steroid you mentioned I have never heard of. Leaving me to believe you made a mistake with your typing. Feel free to ask as many questions as you want.



Sorry..typo..lol..tee heehee...r

Its called deca-tillerbolan.. Its got some fantastic feline characterisitics and reviews..

Its a hot new ester..introduced around the same time as when test ace hit the scene...

Either way please look into this..would be a great addition to your list


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 23, 2013)

Never hurts to try something new.  Look forward to hearing more.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Nov 23, 2013)

Welcome to UGBB


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 23, 2013)

Energylabs said:


> Hello UGBodybuilding.com we are Energy Labs. I provided no email, no list, and no discussion. I wanted to let you all know about us. My products are quality and they get no better unless of course you are prescribed steroids. Where that changes is everything is regulated with a degree. It is my pleasure to be here.


Do you folks have a website or are you an email source? Are you attempting to tease and spark curiosity by saying you haven't provided us with anything other than the name of your outfit? I think I remember seeing you on another board?



Energylabs said:


> When steroids are produced in a licensed laboratory everything is regulated by people with degrees. What I meant by it is that it is logged and ran through a system. Our system is similar but not ran through a government controlled regulation. Our products stand up to par with those but they are not regulated the same. Therefore I cannot say they are of the same quality in defense due to I might catch some criticism over it.


I thought I knew what you originally meant in your post that was brought into question by a member, but I can honestly say I would never have guessed the answer you gave. People WITH DEGREES...you are either very funny or don't have a clue. Can you guess which one I'm leaning towards? I thought it was a language barrier. I'm wrong again.
You mean your gear is "on par" with HG gear when you said "stands up to par"? Either way, you DID say it as you did more than imply it with your statement. It wouldn't be criticism you'd get from this group, it would be a chuckling. We've got noobs on board but the group you've engaged know better. We've been around some. I'm thinking it's safe to say longer than yourself based on your posts. I know I certainly have.



Energylabs said:


> No we do not make test800. If its a product that users desire we can arrange for it to be produced.





Energylabs said:


> It can be done with very little pain if any at all.


I just posted what the replies would be like above. The chuckling? It's going on when guys read the above 2 quotes.



Energylabs said:


> We carry npp. The other steroid you mentioned I have never heard of. Leaving me to believe you made a mistake with your typing. Feel free to ask as many questions as you want.



If you're not to extremely busy how about a pm letting me know how to view your list. Thanks.


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 23, 2013)

Maybe the T800 is cut with heroin?

I too would like to "see the list"


----------



## Popeye (Nov 23, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> the truth



Bahahahaha!


----------



## Energylabs (Nov 23, 2013)

We operate by email. I am not teasing I read the rules here. I meant by the on par comment my products are produced with the same quality but not government regulated like products you receive in a pharmacy.





biggerben692000 said:


> Do you folks have a website or are you an email source? Are you attempting to tease and spark curiosity by saying you haven't provided us with anything other than the name of your outfit? I think I remember seeing you on another board?
> 
> 
> I thought I knew what you originally meant in your post that was brought into question by a member, but I can honestly say I would never have guessed the answer you gave. People WITH DEGREES...you are either very funny or don't have a clue. Can you guess which one I'm leaning towards? I thought it was a language barrier. I'm wrong again.
> ...


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 23, 2013)

Do u have guys operate out of local flea markets?


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 23, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> Do you folks have a website or are you an email source? Are you attempting to tease and spark curiosity by saying you haven't provided us with anything other than the name of your outfit? I think I remember seeing you on another board?
> 
> 
> I thought I knew what you originally meant in your post that was brought into question by a member, but I can honestly say I would never have guessed the answer you gave. People WITH DEGREES...you are either very funny or don't have a clue. Can you guess which one I'm leaning towards? I thought it was a language barrier. I'm wrong again.
> ...



Way to many lies to gain anyone's trust.

To say test 800 can be made and painless shows this guys knows nothing or is full of shit, I say both.

Only a moron would even try to make that let alone pin it.

He only made claim about test 800 because someone clowned about it and he comes back with a yeah I can do it and painless.

This my friends is a person not out for your interest but your money.

I guess he can make test 800 labels!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 23, 2013)

i want test 1600


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 23, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> i want test 1600



Is 1600mg per fluid ounce OK?


----------



## coltmc4545 (Nov 23, 2013)

I'd like some tren ace 2000mg/ml. Do you guys carry that? My buddy said he had a hook up on it but he can't seem to remember thier website address.


----------



## Yaya (Nov 23, 2013)

Please answer my question when you have a chance


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 23, 2013)

Do you all make dat dere Trena-Deca-Testo-bol 10,000? I read that stuff will make me swole. I want to get thick with mass and Brad Pittt shredded.


----------



## Energylabs (Nov 23, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Way to many lies to gain anyone's trust.
> 
> To say test 800 can be made and painless shows this guys knows nothing or is full of shit, I say both.
> 
> ...





I am interested in providing a high quality service with high quality products in exchange for money. A pharmaceutical companies sole purpose is money. People want money in this business. My service and products are worth the money. I never said it could be made painless. I said it could be made with very little pain. You are correct only an idiot would ask for that. If an idiot wanted it and it were to be more than a one time thing I would make it for that idiot. Its not hazardous but could cause some discomfort. I didn't lie.


----------



## Energylabs (Nov 23, 2013)

Yaya said:


> Please answer my question when you have a chance



Your question was answered.


----------



## Yaya (Nov 23, 2013)

do you have access to deca-tillerbolan?

thanks


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 23, 2013)

ever hear of tillacle labs?


----------



## transcend2007 (Nov 23, 2013)

My understanding i that only Tillacle Labs has legit LNE.  If you can produce that product this entire board would be interested.


----------



## Energylabs (Nov 23, 2013)

Yaya said:


> do you have access to deca-tillerbolan?
> 
> thanks



No I do not and I have never heard of it. Would you let me know about it?


----------



## Energylabs (Nov 23, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> ever hear of tillacle labs?



Sorry I have not heard of that company.


----------



## Yaya (Nov 23, 2013)

Yaya said:


> Sorry..typo..lol..tee heehee...r
> 
> Its called deca-tillerbolan.. Its got some fantastic feline characterisitics and reviews..
> 
> ...




this is all i know


----------



## coltmc4545 (Nov 24, 2013)

What about my tren ace 2000?


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 24, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> What about my tren ace 2000?



Painless!.........

Tren Cypo-prop-atate


----------



## 69nites (Nov 24, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Way to many lies to gain anyone's trust.
> 
> To say test 800 can be made and painless shows this guys knows nothing or is full of shit, I say both.
> 
> ...



He's high. 

What are you going to do? Have 800mg of test holding in solution in .13ml of carrier oil? It would be a paste consistency even if you had it only in guicol.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 24, 2013)

69nites said:


> He's high.
> 
> What are you going to do? Have 800mg of test holding in solution in .13ml of carrier oil? It would be a paste consistency even if you had it only in guicol.



Well, in that case it should be main lined....added to the drip.


----------



## Energylabs (Nov 27, 2013)

Hello everyone how are all of you? Is there anything new going on with all of you?


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 27, 2013)

Energylabs said:


> Hello everyone how are all of you? Is there anything new going on with all of you?



Bug Off!......


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 27, 2013)

Energylabs said:


> Hello everyone how are all of you? Is there anything new going on with all of you?



i could use a new LNE hook up


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 28, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> i could use a new LNE hook up



True story....tilly was banned over at Meso is ENERGYLABS thread! At meso tilly was using the handle "gearusing" and then "workout"(post gear banning) He was banned for threatening to kill me. He said he was going to shoot me in the head in 5 or 6 consecutive posts.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving Tiller!


----------



## TheBlob (Nov 30, 2013)

Does a purchase come with a pair of shoes? Mine have holes and my toe pops out when I do squats.


----------



## willytater (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks Energy Labs


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 1, 2013)

willytater said:


> Thanks Energy Labs



Hey, you lost, stupid?


----------



## stonetag (Dec 3, 2013)

I agree transcend.....WTF....wow!


----------



## stonetag (Dec 3, 2013)

and promise no pip....Yeah thats the same one


----------



## DoriDori (Dec 4, 2013)

This handle has to be a troll. If not,
I don't know what is.


----------

